# Skipper's Adventures Week 14 My Rifle My Pony and Me



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
"My Rifle, My Pony And Me"

The sun is sinking in the west
The cattle go down to the stream
The redwing settles in the nest
It's time for a cowboy to dream

Purple light in the canyons
That's where I long to be
With my three good companions
Just my rifle, pony and me

Gonna hang (gonna hang) my sombrero (my sombrero)
On the limb (on the limb) of a tree (of a tree)
Coming home (coming home) sweetheart darling (sweetheart darling)
Just my rifle, pony and me
Just my rifle, my pony and me

(Whippoorwill in the willow
Sings a sweet melody
Riding to Amarillo)
Just my rifle, pony and me
No more cows (no more cows) to be roping (to be roping)
No more strays will I see
Round the bend (round the bend) she'll be waiting (she'll be waiting)
For my rifle, pony and me
For my rifle, my pony and me 

[Sung by Dean Martin and Ricky Nelson in Rio Bravo]

​*


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

I love that song, and I bet Skipper is doing it real justice. Sprite approves!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*I like this song to it is nice. Skippy ride them cowboy....You are so very cute up on your beautiful horse...I love this photo Deb..The song suits Skippy..*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Love the movie and the song...a classic that is worthy of our main man Skip...

Way to go Deb...


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Deb, you could not have picked a horse more worthy of him - that is one of the single most stunning bay horses that I have EVER seen ( and I have done hundreds of horse shows!) Looks like a beautifully muscled up stallion to me. 

Skippy! You are without doubt, a giant among budgies! Are you galloping toward rescuing a fair maiden in distress? Or are you about to lassoo a bad guy and drag him into town for some justice? Who needs a possee when Skippy's on the job?!


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Skipper, you are such a handsome cowbudgie.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, cowboy Skipper looks great riding that horse! Very manly indeed, even for a budgie!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, that's sweet! The little dude looks so cute as a cowboy (cow bird).


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Bare back and all! What a cowbird so handsome sitting there relaxed and ready to gallop off into the sunset Ah those were the days:budge:


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Brilliant! An inspiration to little Budgeroos everywhere! So cute, handsome, and debonair, even during a bumpy trot...*


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Deb & Skipper,
Wonderful adventure as usual! I hope this means that Skipper will mosey on up to Calgary for our annual Stampede which starts in two weeks.Git along, little dogie!!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

An adventurous cowboy that leaves into the sunset with a promise: "I'll catch that guy! Justice is right next to you"


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Love the horse on elol


----------

